# Flat Metal roof addition transition from shingles



## tk3000 (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello Folk, 
Some time ago I posted about reroofing a deck whose upper framing was not ideal for a roof, so I added some extra support (beam) and added metal brackets and deck screws, etc.. Back then I was planing on  using half inch plywood sheathing for the roof + epdm membrane, but due to unforeseen circumstances I will use the plywood sheathing for another future project and will instead use new galvanized roof panels (similar to the ones previously installed). 

I raised the roof rafters on one end thus creating a much better slope to help drainage. But some form of flashing should be used to seal the point where the shingles meet the flat metal roof sheets. 

This is an old pic, but the situation now is similar other than the fact that there is a new similar but improved roof.







Is there any special flashing made for this application


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2016)

The problem as I see it is water backing up with a little snow sitting up there.
You want to have it finished similar to the other side but under that maybe a peel and stick applied with a a primer so it really sticks, High enough on the other roof so water can't back up.

I am not a roofer.


----------



## bud16415 (Oct 28, 2016)

I remember talking about this before and you needing more drop and a drip edge and drop between the two roofs. I think you are just asking for problems. I would rather see a gap and a gutter if you have to maintain those roof lines. 

I&#8217;m no roofer also.


----------



## tk3000 (Oct 28, 2016)

nealtw said:


> The problem as I see it is water backing up with a little snow sitting up there.
> You want to have it finished similar to the other side but under that maybe a peel and stick applied with a a primer so it really sticks, High enough on the other roof so water can't back up.
> 
> I am not a roofer.



Yeah, that is something I was considering in lack of a better option. Maybe a dual stick epdm membrane with a small strip of epdm membrance glued above it and the other side glued to the shingles + steel roof. I just don't trust these glue things...
Thanks!


----------



## tk3000 (Oct 28, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> I remember talking about this before and you needing more drop and a drip edge and drop between the two roofs. I think you are just asking for problems. I would rather see a gap and a gutter if you have to maintain those roof lines.
> 
> Im no roofer also.



I got as much drop as I could, short of redoing the whole thing or getting a roof with a super low clearance.

You mean a gutter between the metal roof and the shingles?

thks


----------



## nealtw (Oct 28, 2016)

I like Bud's idea too, but I don't see that you will have room and no slope so it would still be a place for snow or ice dams.


----------

